# SW99 back from Tripp - Hard chrome



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Lon (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice pics and very nice gun. Would you mind giving us some of your thoughts or comparisons on you SW99 to maybe a Glock or an XD?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I have prev had a Glock 17, Glock 19 and Glock 26 - No matter how much practice I did, I was never that good with Glocks. Now, I have a Glock 34 (5" barrel - 9mm), and it is the first Glock that I shoot pretty well - But, it comes with a stock lighter trigger - I am assuming that is what has made the difference. Apparently, it is VERY common among people who shoot Glocks to shoot low and to the left until you get the hang of the trigger - I never could get over that. 

I rented an SW99 last year - 1st time, I wasn't a huge fan of it. Very accurate, but it took a while to get used to the different mag release and the different trigger system. Rented it 2 more times a few months later and fell in love with it. I LOVE the SA pull on it. I also shot it as well as the Glock 34, a gun with an inch longer barrel. MY mom was with me 1 time, and she even liked it (her first time ever shooting a gun in her life) - I ended up buying one soon after - I will admit that I wanted a Walther P99 instead, but I could not get a full size one w/ the A/S trigger in my area. So, I settled on the SW99 - It is the same gun as the Walther anyway, it just has cosmetic differences.

Finally, I shot my Glock 26 again in Oct, and I had had enough - I carried that gun for 8 years because of the tennifer finish and it's resistance to rust, but I hated it. But, by then, I had finally found out that the Walther P99s also come with a tennifer finish. Luckily, I was able to get a compact Walther P99 - I sold the Glock 26, and I like the compact Walther much better. 

As for the XD - I have rented one before, and I shot it pretty well. It's not bad. This whole slide rusting thing has given me pause, but if I ever get one, I would probably hard chrome the slide anyway, so it wouldn't matter then. MAYBE 1 day I will get an XD - I would like an OD green one, since I wasn't able to get an OD green Glock 34 (I still want 1 green gun  ) .

I think my next gun purchase this year will be another 1911 - a Kimber, and then who knows after that. I'd like a 45 XD, but I will tell you - the .45 ammo gets expensive very quick...


----------

